#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-02
<undaminer404josh> undaminer404josh666
<chandler14362404> chandler14362404sheltonzilla
<undaminer404josh> undaminer404josh666
<chandler14362404> chandler14362404sheltonzilla
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<cornsoup136404vi> cornsoup136404vipdqhps
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<drklordz404batma> drklordz404batman123pro
<OLivay404tbhtuvs> OLivay404tbhtuvs
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<joaovitorbaby404> joaovitorbaby404jv2233
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<Kynewman27404zxc> Kynewman27404zxcvbnm
<Kynewman27404zxc> Kynewman27404zxcvbnm
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-03
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<igotfish404tony9> igotfish404tony97
<sendxp> no one?
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<ItzKJ404herether> ItzKJ404herethere
<talosgr404g3rali> talosgr404g3ralisgrr
<talosgr404g3rali> talosgr404g3ralisgrr
<talosgr404g3rali> talosgr404g3ralisgrr
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-05
<clubguy404swampe> clubguy404swampert
<dunlop64404jacko> dunlop64404jacko60
<dunlop64404jacko> dunlop64404jacko60
<ljfkidd404robot> ljfkidd404robot
<ljfkidd404robot> ljfkidd404robot
<ljfkidd404robot> ljfkidd404robot
<BlueRay525404bhm> BlueRay525404bhmjuieusr
<bendizzels404ars> bendizzels404arsenal4
<bendizzels404ars> bendizzels404arsenal4
<bendizzels404ars> bendizzels404arsenal4
<bendizzels404ars> bendizzels404arsenal4
<bendizzels404ars> bendizzels404arsenal4
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-06
<xliu> 这是不是ubuntu IRC 中国频道？
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-07
<Runespear44404He> Runespear44404Hershey299
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-08
<AwesomeA111404co> AwesomeA111404cobra111
<AwesomeA111404co> AwesomeA111404cobra111
<AwesomeA111404co> AwesomeA111404cobra111
<kalauer404klopap> kalauer404klopapier
#ubuntu-zh 2013-01-03
<weakiwi> 没人么
<weakiwi> 测试一下ppc上的irc客户端
<weakiwi> ...
<weakiwi> 真的没人
